

Invented (HTML) Elements - vgnet
http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2012/03/23/invented-elements/

======
talmand
You know, I've always wondered why we couldn't just create our own elements as
needed since we have CSS. I guess you'd have to ignore the semantics debate.
But it would seem handy to be able to do <myelement> instead of <div
class="myelement">.

